# Sharm's Amazing Race



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

5 days left 'til race day...

For anyone in Sharm... I believe there is still room for two teams if anyone hasn't heard about the event and wants to join. For anyone in Sharm who isn't as interested in participating, then you can join us for the "after race" events in Tavern bar and support the event.

All proceeds are going to the children's hospital in Cairo.

Sharm's Amazing Race - Charity Event | Facebook

For those not in Sharm who feel they would like to support the charity, details are in the events page (link above) to donate.

It's a great cause, for all in Sharm - Get Involved 

(Our team has just had a member drop out if anyone interested  )


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Brilliant Sam,

Lets keep the post at the top of the page.

Takes ome photos and post them for us to see.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I am really looking forward to it.
I love charity events - they are always so much fun and everyone is always in a good mood, and the fact that someone somewhere who really deserves it is benefiting from our enjoyment just makes it all the more amazing.

I will try to grab some pics through the day, though for me they will be mobile phone amateur photos, but I'm sure a photographer will be there not competing to capture the day. I'll post something up here for sure anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bump


----------

